# working hard to see those



## silentwatch (Sep 12, 2014)

Hei,
Recently i got a chance to see a a slight glimpse of part of cleavage at work place...got excited and there after was working hard to see those.

standing while working or moving nearer while leaning.. so much. but it happens like it shows up at the most unexpected moment and never at forced efforts..

so things?
1.) does it happened with anyone else?
3.) are one actually spoiling a good friend?
2.) does they know if some body is after them like this?
5.) or is this assertive way of showing men are like cooperate if you wish or leave away
4.) or is it okay this way?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Da fuq??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I got nothing.


----------



## silentwatch (Sep 12, 2014)

richie33 said:


> I got nothing.


posted considering forum rules.. it has everything.. but not 
explained


----------



## silentwatch (Sep 12, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Da fuq??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:scratchhead:i thought it is mens forum!!


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

silentwatch said:


> :scratchhead:i thought it is mens forum!!


Operative word being "men's"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

silentwatch said:


> Hei,
> Recently i got a chance to see a a slight glimpse of part of cleavage at work place...got excited and there after was working hard to see those.
> 
> standing while working or moving nearer while leaning.. so much. but it happens like it shows up at the most unexpected moment and never at forced efforts..
> ...


You're right on the money, buddy boy. This is something you can't learn. Born with it, and move it with instinct.

1.: used to, now out in the wide open all the time.
3: not if both are hip to what up.
2: always.
5: we/they already know, so it is what it is.
4: long as no one gets hurt or arrested, and profits are there.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

See? Gotta work harder than that to get beyond just seeing...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Google Translate has failed us all.


----------



## silentwatch (Sep 12, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Operative word being "men's"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh. sorry.. 
men's was what i meant
thanks


----------



## silentwatch (Sep 12, 2014)

Forest said:


> You're right on the money, buddy boy. This is something you can't learn. Born with it, and move it with instinct.
> 
> 1.: used to, now out in the wide open all the time.
> 3: not if both are hip to what up.
> ...


 the funniest but so clear answer..thanks the 5th one is really wise and 4th really awesomely funny!!


----------



## silentwatch (Sep 12, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Google Translate has failed us all.


why so? one should know to use his tools.. else ...


----------



## silentwatch (Sep 12, 2014)

justaguy123 said:


> See? Gotta work harder than that to get beyond just seeing...


Yeah i do feel..but as hard as I try it moves away..
but it most unexpected time it will reveal a bit...
does fate has something to do with it?  
know need to wait...but


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

silentwatch said:


> the funniest but so clear answer..thanks the 5th one is really wise and 4th really awesomely funny!!


You know that's right. When the Japanese CEOs and the sleeping Danes came out to see the new model, it was all they could do to keep their capes on!

Oh my gosh that was good tiramisu.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

silentwatch said:


> Yeah i do feel..but as hard as I try it moves away..
> but it most unexpected time it will reveal a bit...
> does fate has something to do with it?
> know need to wait...but


IT???? To the degree that I think I understand what this thread is about, you just called the motive force of breast IT.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Just say 'no' to drugs.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

What the fvck have you been smoking? And where the fvck can I get some?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Gentlemen, your prayers are answered. I speak Gibberish.

He is commenting that he put some work into seeing some cleavage and he is wondering how much effort you put into seeing cleavage.

He also gave us too much information about how it makes him tents (sic).

To answer the question, I will occasionally position myself to see a pretty girl more clearly.

However, just like I don't lie in wait at the bottom of the stairs to 'see up a girls skirt', I don't really do anything extra to check out cleavage. It is a high risk, low gain operation.

Like the sunrise, I just let it happen.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

silentwatch said:


> Hei,
> Recently i got a chance to see a a slight glimpse of part of cleavage at work place...got excited and there after was working hard to see those.
> 
> standing while working or moving nearer while leaning.. so much. but it happens like it shows up at the most unexpected moment and never at forced efforts..
> ...


----------

